# Private messages



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I had an email notification of a private message, but could not find it, ben waiting all day for it to show itself, but then clicked on the link and it took me to the old forum and after logging in went to PM's and found it. 
So why was this.

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

'cos the system for finding them is awful IMO......

simple answer to a crazy problem.....

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Perhaps it was a Secret Message instead of a Private Message?


Psst cabby ....... The Count is eating Kippers with his Aunt at 10 o'clock. :wink2::wink2:


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

747 said:


> Perhaps it was a Secret Message instead of a Private Message?
> 
> Psst cabby ....... The Count is eating Kippers with his Aunt at 10 o'clock. :wink2::wink2:


Talking of secret messages, we were on the Russian/Finnish border in 1981, staying at a Youth Hostel. There was a incredible electric storm, during which two motorbikers arrived. As we had had the place to ourselves we welcomed them in and made a cup of tea. They stayed about twenty minutes then said they had to leave! So off they went in the rain to Helsinki. Then, about 9pm a family of four arrived from Helsinki, the son spoke English and was very keen to talk about English politics. My husband and I went to bed about 10.30 pm and about an hour later there was loud knocking on our door. It was the son. He asked, with very good English and clear enunciation "There is an old woman who has just arrived. Do you mind if she has a shower?" I said we didn't mind. In the morning we were up about 7am. There was no sign of anyone, the family had gone and there was no evidence of any old woman. 
We sometimes wonder what would have happened if we had given the right answer?
Lala


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely the message reads, the count was eating kippers with his Aunt at 10 o'clock.Otherwise it could look a bit fishy.

cabby


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry cabby, I got to it first. It was a friendly gentleman from Nigeria. Apparently one of us was due millions. I managed to convince him it was me :smile2:

I owe you a drink should we meet :wink2:

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok Dick, can I bank on that.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------

